# Roadster Roof Problem



## sharpg (May 23, 2012)

Hi All,

First post on this site, so please be gentle. I've searched to see if anyone else has had this problem but can't find one quite the same.

2008 MKII roadster which developed a roof problem starting yesterday. Cut a long story short I couldn't get the roof back up yesterday. I can hear the motor working (and the windows and flaps were doing what they were supposed to) but the roof simply wouldn't come back up without some manual intervention, i.e. pulling it from the starting "down" position to help it on its way.

Had the roof down and up again successfully this morning (to the point I had almost forgotten yesterday's problem) but this evening I couldn't get it to come back up again. Once more I had to "help" it manually.

The problem now is when I try to put it down it starts its journey but it's almost as though the motor isn't supplying the right amount of power to get it over the initial hurdle of sliding back. With a nudge it will do it. Likewise in trying to get the roof back up it just feels like there's not enough oomph to start the process.

I suspect I've done the worst possible thing in touching the roof myself but am left bricking it over the prospect of a rather large bill for a car which is clearly no longer under warranty. If anyone could give me any pointers I'd be immensely grateful, even if that is just how best to handle this situation with the inevitable trip to the garage.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Isn't there a screw in the boot to release the pressure for a manual erection


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Candid advice by from Dr Dayer :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you have the engine running when lowering and raising the hood?


----------



## sharpg (May 23, 2012)

davelincs said:


> Do you have the engine running when lowering and raising the hood?


Dave - same outcome regardless of whether the engine is running or not.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Candid advice by from Dr Dayer :wink:


No I think there really is a screw to release the hydraulic pressure....lol , top left, turn that, unclip the side wing things and you can lift it......well that's what someone told me once, luckily I've never had to do this...I dread the day I can't get it up


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

First question, have you had it long?
Is it under warranty?
If it's yes to both, then take it back.


----------



## sharpg (May 23, 2012)

moro anis said:


> First question, have you had it long?
> Is it under warranty?
> If it's yes to both, then take it back.


Car is four years old and therefore no longer under warranty, regrettably :?



Dayer2910 said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > Candid advice by from Dr Dayer :wink:
> ...


Yeah, I've found the procedure for doing this so it's not a total loss. For everything else there's always the Pele solution


----------



## sharpg (May 23, 2012)

Getting weirder by the day this.

Roof works absolutely fine first thing in the morning, but later in the day it will go down fine but not come back up again on its own (keep making your own jokes). It's almost as though it has simply got tired during the day. Much like its owner.

Clearly something which is going to require paying for a fuller investigation :?


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

You need to check if it's had the sensor update. There was a known issue with the roadster and a fix was issued. Yours may have been one that didn't require it at the time as it wasn't a recall.
My previous roadster an 08 plate had the same issue described and after a couple of attempts at fixing it Audi did issue a design change.

Do a search, it was discussed way back then.


----------



## sharpg (May 23, 2012)

Martin L said:


> You need to check if it's had the sensor update. There was a known issue with the roadster and a fix was issued. Yours may have been one that didn't require it at the time as it wasn't a recall.
> My previous roadster an 08 plate had the same issue described and after a couple of attempts at fixing it Audi did issue a design change.
> 
> Do a search, it was discussed way back then.


Thanks Martin, I'll have a look at that. Your mention of "sensor update" reminds me of intermittent rear light issues the car has also been experiencing recently. It's like a spreading virus....


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

Sharpg....The intermittent rear light is also a design problem that I think there is a recall for, My roadster had the same issues with the top and then the left rear light would go off and on and the light in the dis would appear then disappear. I took it to the dealer and they replaced the whole light ..apparently there is a problem with corrosion that can cause scorching of the wiring or even fire...other people on this forum have had the same issues and have had it replaced or have tended to it themselves. take care of it! Hope u get all the little gremlins taken care of ...the car is worth some TLC and when she's all proper you'll love her all the more.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

According to a German car forum, the action/update code from Audi is: *61B3 KRIT*

There is at least 50 pages on the German forum, discussing micro switches, electronic modules and the motors that operate the roof. Last but not least, the emergency key to close the roof manually, part number 8J7825381A.

I don't own a roadster, but the amount of noise about the roof not closing shows that the Audi world should be quite familiar with the issue.


----------



## TerriClaridge (May 28, 2012)

I have a 2007 roadster and today for the first time my roof went down but now wont come back up. the windows dropped, the flaps came up and the roof started to come up but is now stuck half way. I remember with my A4 cab there was a way to reset it if something set of the safety function. Is there something similar with the TT? from reading this is it likely to be hydraulic? Should i close it manaualy? Does that mean I will need to take it to a garage? Or will releasing the pressure fix it? very scared about the bill so any help you can offer me would be great.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The TT has an emergency release for the fuel cap and the boot lid. I'd expect there is an emergency procedure for the roof too. Must be described in the manual.

It requires a special tool (that may come with the car, I don't know). And from what I understand, the mechanism is a bit fragile. But since I don't own one, I can't help in detail.


----------



## sharpg (May 23, 2012)

@Americo @TT-driver - many thanks for your input and advice.

I have just spoken to the service department at Leeds Audi who have advised there is no recall on the car and that both issues would need to be investigated before they could even say whether Audi would be willing to consider resolving as a goodwill gesture. The rub lies in the fact they're charging £137 per hour for the diagnostic.

(@TerriClaridge - you have my sympathy - I'll be interested to know how you get on too)


----------

